# did anyone see Legend Of 1900? do,u,know



## AMINOR (Oct 21, 2005)

Tim Roth, played the part of 1900. does anyone know, if he really, played the piano in that. there were clear shots of his face and hands at the same time, he was ripping his *** off. if i was to bet, i would say that he was definately playing. but everyone, knows hollywood, they can make anything look real. if it was him, hes badder, than absolute ****.And why, is he in movies, if he can play like that. And if it wasnt him , does anyone know, who it was? Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

In these situations, IMDb (Internet Movie Data base) can be your best friend...
After opening up the site I typed in the movie title. Towards the bottom of the page is the Sub-heading "Soundtracks." Read that bit, click on 'more' and... 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120731/
No, it was not Tim Roth playing anything. The remainder of the scoring which is not the piano solo pieces is credited to Ennio Morricone.

Amazon is often no good for filmscores, those albums listed naming only the composer who wrote the general score, not 'inserted' specialty performances like the solos in this film....

There are piano teachers who have a highly specialized sideline: they coach actors in simulated piano-performance movement, as per each piece the actor may be required to 'play.'

Hand shots of actual playing are often given to other pianists, chosen both for ability as well as 'a fit' insofar as the appearance of their hands (and they are almost never credited, their work meant to sync with another recording makes them 'mimes') - looking close enough to the actors, the audience accepts the illusion.

Watch again. and notice that all close ups of 'hands only' really playing are 'cuts' i.e. there is either a bleed-in fade from a shot with Roth at the piano to those "hands only" close-up shots, or a direct cut. Hollywood has a century of figuring out tricks of illusion


----------

